# New 07 Altima questions - need INPUT!



## Hotwheels (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm considering buying an 07 Altima 2.5S with Convenience Package. ANY THOUGTS(comfort,driveability,headlight performance at night)?? How reliable is the CVT trans? Is the 2.5 just not good compared to the 3.5(any reliabilty issues between the two)?


----------



## beckjar (Mar 11, 2007)

3.5 bigger engine, more horse power...hence 3.5 liter V6. Go with the 3.5 SE (sporty model, bigger tires, sport tuned suspension..etc). 2.5 is more for economy and families.


----------



## canadiantj (Apr 4, 2007)

Great choice! I just purchased a 07 2.5s convenience with cvt. Very comfortable, very nimble for a bigger sedan. Headlights so far cut through the dark very well but I would like to add fog lights as you can never have enough light. Maybe even a hid kit at some point. So far I love the cvt. Takes a bit to get used to, as you always feel like it should shift, but never does. Manual mode is fun to play with and either way, the 2.5 can embarass ALOT of cars on the road. You won't be sorry and you'll have some money still in your pocket for regular fuel, not the premium fuel for the 3.5.


----------



## enigma19_78 (Feb 26, 2007)

Yep - Just got a 2.5SL with Navi about two weeks ago.

I love it. The CVT is just amazing, and the interior is second to none. Actually its kicks the Camry's but. The Camry is good for soccer moms 

This Altima has the complete package - power, looks and technology!

You won't be sorry.


----------



## jaynnikki_04 (Feb 3, 2007)

I'll say the 2.5S Altima is the best! When i saw the 2007 Expo (here in Guam) I fell in love with the 2007 Nissan Altima! I love the whole redesigning technique. All the previous models (2000 - 2006) look the same just different features. I bought my 2007 Nissan Altima in December of 2006 and I still love it. I wanted midnight blue but I settled for Dark Slate (which now I think a lot people are buying) and I'm just HAPPY!


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

read this link to see how cvt's work
Howstuffworks "How CVTs Work"


----------



## JET (Apr 13, 2007)

I just got the 07 3.5SE CVT, every option except Navi.

Takes only premium which sucks, but the car is worth every penny.


----------



## Jiggidigi (May 20, 2007)

Aright...first question, the 3.5 or the 2.5? Alot of yall say the 3.5 cuz its bigger, more powerful, about what, like 100 horse over the 2.5. But, yall that chose the 2.5 said u chose it cuz you aint want to pay for premium gas. second, how's the CVT? 

here's what i say, mainly cuz it's what i did. I went with the 2.5S. it's got 175 stock horse, plenty of power and comparable to alot of cars on the road. think about it, a VW GTI 1.8T is about 170 horse...WITH a turbo. A WRX is around 220 but has a lot of lag. A Civic...well it's a Civic, lol...With the 2.5S I get a car that fast enough for the average car tryna race me on any road. Run it on premium gas, cuz really yall...if yall can afford a NEW car, yall can afford an extra 10 cents a gallon. Plus, the 2.5S with the 6 speed tranny gets me about 470 miles per tank. 

The CVT is aiight i guess cuz it's smooth shifting, nissan says it seems like "gearless" shifting. But like i said, i got the 6 speed. it's better in the sense of bein able to control your speed better, less lag, and it does help on gas. I've heard a lot of problems with the CVT on 05 and 06 models, but it's prolly mostly from people not takin car of they rides. 

...and just incase yall wonder why i got the 2.5S with hardly any upgrades or options. I traded an 03 Pathfinder that had every option possible, and i didn't need half the shit it came with lol. Plus i'm a 12 volt installer, so all the fact equip is comin out anyway. aiight yall...lata


----------

